

The Patents I Never Filed - isalmon
http://blogmaverick.com/2013/03/15/the-patents-i-never-filed-multicast-networks-personalized-streaming-and-advertising-and-self-service-hosting/

======
xradionut
There's a few things that I could have patented in the '80s and 90's, but
didn't, becase they were in my engineering supervisors word's: "F______g
obvious." Later I went back and found out that someone elsewhere did receive a
patent on some of these ideas. Don't know if they received money for any
licenses, but somewhere in a corporate vault/storage are my engineering
logbooks in case of a legal dispute.

Mark Cuban is interesting person. Back in the day (Web 1.0 and Audionet), I
had lunch with him and a few others at the Infomart. I questioned his
business, since at the time a single radio station had more listeners than
what was capable with the bandwidth of the Internet then. He said, "X, we
don't sell the steak, we sell the sizzle."

~~~
recuter
None of what he listed in this blog post is original. The sizzle comment is
insightful. He doesn't like patent trolls but knew how to hype/sell
Broadcast.com.

An interesting cognitive dissonance.

------
austenallred
I think if you're a billionaire already, the better strategy would be to file
those patents and never prosecute anyone because of them. Not filing for a
patent leaves the option for a patent troll to do so.

~~~
speek
Now that they've been publicly disclosed, don't they become prior art for
other people wanting to patent them?

~~~
amitparikh
> "But in the interest of helping anyone who may ever face a patent troll on
> these topics..."

Precisely the point of his blog post.

------
trout
He's at least 10 years late on multicast networks. Here's the 1985 RFC that's
considerably more detailed than his from 1996:
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc966>

------
themstheones
Mark Cuban is the worst.

~~~
banachtarski
What makes you say this?

